# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  عبارات جميلة باللغة الانجليزية

## ملكة الاحساس

DON'T cry over anyone who won't cry over you
لاتبك على من لا يبكي عليك


Good FRIENDS are hard to find, harder to leave, and impossible to forget
الأصدقاءالحقيقون يصعب إيجادهم ، يصعب تركهم ، ويستحيل نسيانهم


You can only go as far as you push
على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم



ACTIONS speak louder than words
الأفعال أبلغ من الأقوال



The HARDEST thing to do is watch the one you love, love somebody else
أصعب ما علىالنفس أن ترى من تحب ، يقع في حب شخص آخر




DON'T let the past hold you back, you're missing the good stuff
لا تجعلالماضي يعيقك ، سيلهيك عن الأمور الجميلة في الحياة



LIFE'S SHORT. If you don't look around once in a while you might miss it
الحياة قصيرة ، إن لم تستغلها ضاعت عليك الفرصة




Some people make the world SPECIAL just by being in it
بعض الناس يجعلون حياتك سعيدة ، فقط بتواجدهم فيها





When it HURTS to look back, and you're SCARED to look ahead,you can look beside you and your BEST FRIEND will be there
عندما يؤلمك النظر للماضي ، وتخاف مما سيحدث في للمستقبل ، انظر لجانبك ،وصديقك الحميم سيكون هناك ليدعمك




TRUE FRIENDSHIP "NEVER" ENDS, Friends are FOREVER
الصداقة الحقيقة لا تنتهي ،الأصدقاء دوما يبقون كذلك





Good friends are like STARS You don't always see them, but you know they are ALWAYS 
THERE
الأصدقاء الحقيقيون كالنجوم ، لا تراها دوما ؛ لكنك تعلم أنها موجودةفيالسماء





DON'T frown. You never know who is falling in love with your smile
لاتتجهم ، أنت لا تعلم من سيقع في حبابتسامتك




?What do you do when the only person who can make you stop crying is the person who made you cry 
ماذاستفعل حينما يكون الشخص الوحيد القادر على مسح دموعك ، هو من جعلك تبكي؟




Everything is okay in the end. If it's not okay, then it's not the end
كل الأمور على مايرام في النهاية ، إن لمتكن كذلك ، فتلك ليست النهاية




Most people walk in and out of your life, but only FRIENDS leave footprints in your heart
معظم الناس يدخلون ويخرجون من حياتك ، لكن أصدقائك الحقيقيون هم من لهمموضع قدم في قلبك




Look... The moon is calling u
See... The stars are shining for u
Lesten... The bird are singing to u
Hear .. My heart says imiss u

انظر للقمريناديكانظر النجوم تضئ لاجلكاستمع الطيور تغني لكاسمع قلبي يقول انامشتاق لك






If The God With Us Who Can Be Aginst Us
أذا كان الله معنا من سيكون ضدنا




Whoe Loocking 4 frende For 1000 year better than Whoe Loocking For 1000 frend in the year 

من يبحث عن صديق لألفسنه أفضل ممن يبحث فى السنه عن ألف صديق



one crowded hour of glorius life

is worth an age without a name.

إنساعة واحدة حافلة بالأمجاد تساوي عصراًبرمته عاطلاً عن المجدِ. 



it's better to regret the thing we do ..than the thing we dont do
من الافضل ان نندم على شيء فعلناه ... بدل ان نندم علىشيء لم نفعله




A friend in need is a friend indeed

المعنى : الصديق الحقيقي هو الصديق عند الحاجه






dont be like acandle wich light the others and burn it self 

لا تكن كالشمعة تضيء للآخرين وتحرقنفسها

----------


## anoucha

Good friends are like STARS You don't always see them, but you know they are ALWAYS 
THERE
الأصدقاء الحقيقيون كالنجوم ، لا تراها دوما ؛ لكنك تعلم أنها موجودةفيالسماء

----------


## كنزي

مكووووووووووووووور اخي

----------


## wail2

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## wail2

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## dr.amine1984

hankyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموووووووووللجميع ع المرور

----------


## mylife079

Some people make the world SPECIAL just by being in it
بعض الناس يجعلون حياتك سعيدة ، فقط بتواجدهم فيها


سلمت يداكي جوري

----------


## رنيم

DON'T cry over anyone who won't cry over you
لاتبك على من لا يبكي عليك

يسلمو جوري كتير على الموضوع 
 :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

> Some people make the world SPECIAL just by being in it
> بعض الناس يجعلون حياتك سعيدة ، فقط بتواجدهم فيها
> 
> 
> سلمت يداكي جوري


ويداك يسلمو على المرور نورت صفحتي

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

> DON'T cry over anyone who won't cry over you
> لاتبك على من لا يبكي عليك
> 
> يسلمو جوري كتير على الموضوع


يسلمو على المرور  الرائع

----------


## tyar

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------

